# Emails from fake clients



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,
I have previously been on this forum and loved giving advice as well as asking for advice, but am new back to it after a couple of years. I am wanting to see if anyone else on here has had experience of getting emails from fake clients? Before Christmas we received an email from some one asking for advice setting up a pet business, but then a few weeks later got an email from the same person as a "client" asking lots of in depth questions about our company. It got worse from there as the person then tried to make me feel guilty having offended a genuine client when I pointed their mistake out? 
I noticed that a couple of people on here have adviced to newbies to find out info about other companies, can i assume that this meant looking at their website? Or is emailing other companies as fake client common practice?
Personally i would not condone it, i dont think it is good sportsmanship and to be honest I have so much info on our website; that it was pointless asking the questions as they were all laid out in black and white?
Rant over 

Thanks, Jenni


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Fortunately that hasn't happened to me. I do keep an eye on local dog walkers but only via their websites.

I did have someone once who emailed asking for prices and then tried to negotiate to which I said no. They emailed back a year later and tried to do exactly the same!


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

To totallypets - how did youu deal with what happened?

To be honest if it was just prices and availability it wouldnt really bother me....especially because that information is on my website.

But this company was asking questions so that they could put the answers on thier website?!?!

Plus as I said...when I said that I knew what was going on...the lies continued in order to preserve their embarassment and to try and make me feel guilty.

In my opinion if a company is prepared to do that, im a little concerned as to what other dirty tricks they are going to play!

Jenni


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

From memory I quoted the same as the previous time but added on a mileage charge (which was made up). I didn't want the job, but I didn't want to be rude and not reply.

In your situation I would probably just have ignored them, they can research by looking at your website and others. It's not the act of a 'nice' person to pretend to be something they aren't so I wouldn't have felt guilty not replying.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

The problem is that it makes it difficult to distinguish between real clients and fake ones. We do tend to not say too much in our emails now and offer a meet and greet, just worried that this may put off some clients.

Has any one else had this problem? Or used it as a research tool yourselves?

Jenni


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh Oh, this thread seems very quiet. Im hoping that I have not missed something and this is in fact common practice and therefore have offended anyone


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

jweaver24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The problem is that it makes it difficult to distinguish between real clients and fake ones. We do tend to not say too much in our emails now and offer a meet and greet, just worried that this may put off some clients.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't ask anything I can't see on your website, but I might pretend to have a dog needing walking to see how booked up you are, if you were in my area that is. That is just useful if you are starting out to know how much work is likely to be available.

Some of the testimonials of some websites are definitely made up, so I wouldn't take much notice of those.

When i started on my own as a driving instructor, having left BSM, I did phone a couple of local ones and ask what they charged so to get an idea, as BSM have always been more expensive. No internet in those days to check websites.


----------



## jweaver24 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks Newfies mum  ...I guess those types of questions wouldnt really bother me as they are not specific to my policies. I either have space or I dont...and my prices are on the website. Testimonial wise...we always say to people that they can meet some of our clients, talk to them and we also display all our thank you cards in our reception area. I know some people will make up testimonials...but we try and show people references in different ways 

It is stuff like this that upsets me....

_I will ring or email round a few local dog walkers I'm planning on asking a few questions to help myself provide the best service I can like ask why I should choose them to walk my dog and how they would deal with certain situations like aggressive dogs coming to my dog ect. I plan to put the answers to these questions in my own words on my site in a FAQ section_

But this is because I was on the other end of this persons questions and had I not have caught them out, my answer would have been on her site! 

After spending 2 years and fifty thousand pounds on this business, I have not got time to be emailing fake clients back and certainly wont tolerate people making money off my back


----------

